# Sticky  Hydraulic pumps and motors



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

I have seen several posts around concerning slow moving tractors. Much advice has been to change oil. However several have asked about how to locate new or rebuilt pumps or hydraulic motors. This is interesting to me because I know so little about this stuff. My 1984 446 is parked in the back of my garage, surrounded at the moment, so I am not apt to dig it out to look for info'/ numbers.

Does anyone know what drive pump and motor, with numbers and specs' if available, are used on the Case tractors? I have a catalogue with many of each and am wondering if any of these would be the right ones. From what I have heard, it seems dealers get a premium price for actual Case replacements.

Anyway, just hoping to be able to help out some other Case lovers and learn something about this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My stuff is out side now, but I can try to get numbers off of them. The pumps will be hard, not easy to see it. My 444 has the motor out so no problem.

I have the manuals, and a chart with the spec from year to year, and model to mode but no part numbers.


----------



## JohnB (Nov 7, 2004)

I bought a new pump last year for one of my Case tractors. I got it through Grainger for about $140. The spec that Case/Ingersoll uses is 8.5 gpm at 3600 rpm. So you would want a replacement pump of that volume or a little larger.

The style of pump they use is a mounting flange A, SAE 2 bolt. They used pumps made by Wooster, Parker Hannifin, Borg Warner, and Cessna. I bought a Haldex/Barnes (4F667) that is rated at 9.8 gpm. It works great.

Depending on the year of your tractor, you may have to change your coupler. My old pump had a 5/8 inch input shaft which is no longer made by any pump maker. 3/4 inch is the standard now.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info John! Welcome to the fourm, and its great to have another Case/Ingersoll guy here.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I figure I would make this post a sticky, becouse of the pump info John gave us. Good info to have around


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Case Hydraulic Drives*

Just had a wash machine repairman at the house. He was looking at my MTD with FEL and we started to talk. He wanted to know if he could put an external hydraulic valve on his Case for a log splitter, (don't know the model but smaller than my 1975 MTD)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes he can. There was a Hydraulic PTO valve that you could get that was tapped into the system. My post on the log splitter manual shows where the lines are tapped in,[though a REAL bad scan I will have to check out what happand] and I will try to find what style valve he would need. I belive it has to be an open center valve. The flow must not be blocked. you cant use a valve that will dead head the system.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Paul,

You are correct. You need to have an open center valve for the system. On a side note I hooked my splitter up today through the Rear PTO vavlve and it worked perfect. Just had to make sure I had the flow right and then I just engaged the PTO valve, used the splitter valve and split away. Really don;t think there was much loss through the PTO valve versus direct off the lines. 

Bob


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

To operate log splitters they have to be putting out between 2000 and 3000 psi. If that is the case the hydraulic motors on them aren't cheap ones. 

Can figure the pressure if you know the tons rating of the splitter and the diameter of the cylinder.


----------

